# WHAT WOULD YOU DO.....!!!!!



## nononono (Jul 16, 2020)

*Hmmmmmmmmmmmm........!!???*











						Dad arrested, charged after beating man, 20, he found in his 14-year-old daughter's room
					

Police say the father crossed the line when he fired shots as the man fled




					www.theblaze.com
				
















						Angry Coweta dad arrested after finding a man in his 14-year-old daughter’s bedroom
					

A Coweta County father is under arrest for aggravated assault after what he did to a man he found in his 14-year-old daughter’s bedroom.




					www.fox5atlanta.com


----------



## The Outlaw *BANNED* (Jul 16, 2020)

nononono said:


> *Hmmmmmmmmmmmm........!!???*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I might shoot the daughter, too.  If that's her taste in "men", get that shit over with now.


----------



## nononono (Jul 16, 2020)

The Outlaw said:


> I might shoot the daughter, too.  If that's her taste in "men", get that shit over with now.


----------

